
Google Buys Java/Ajax Tool-Maker Instantiations - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/04/google-instantiations/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
hboon
Looks like Google acquired the Java related products and people.
Instantiations along with their VA Smalltalk remains independent.

<http://st.instantiations.com/company/google-transition.html>

